# USB 2.0 PCMCIA-Karte friert Laptop ein!



## Mattl74 (4. September 2012)

Hallo,
ich wollte meinen Laptop (Fujitsu Siemens Lifebook C-1020, Windows XP prof., BIOS V1.35) mit USP 2.0 (PCMCIA-Karte von LogiLink Typ PC0040) nachrüsten. Sobald ich die Karte einstecke ist der Laptop wie eingefroren und reagiert nicht mehr, nur noch komplett ausschalten!
Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?

Viele Grüße
Mattl74


----------



## Fpeterson (14. September 2012)

Ich würde mal die neuesten Treiber besorgen (vom Laptop und von der PCMCIA Karte) mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit beissen sich da irgendwelche komponenten mit der PCMCIA Karte...


----------

